# Van Horn will NOT be re-signed



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

> The Mavs have replaced Keith Van Horn, who won't be re-signed, with Croshere, and Daniels with Buckner, additions they believe will help them win the NBA title. "It's all about depth perception with us," backup point guard Devin Harris said. "Just trying to make our team deeper and better, so once we go down to the bench we've got guys who can contribute." The Mavs won a team record-tying 60 games last season and were two wins from winning their first NBA championship, but lost a 2-0 lead in the best-of-seven Finals against Miami. That the Mavs have been able to keep their core group intact speaks well of the franchise.


Link 

Hmm, I wonder what team he will sign with

But damn I feel horrible for the guy

He was 2 wins away from winning a championship, could have retired from there and it went down the drain and now his own team disowns him and doesnt want him back


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

M F F L said:


> Link
> 
> Hmm, I wonder what team he will sign with
> 
> ...


The worst part, if I was Keith Van Horn, would be _knowing_ how bad I suck.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Rawse said:


> The worst part, if I was Keith Van Horn, would be _knowing_ how bad I suck.


 LMFAO nice one 

But seriously does nobody but me feel kinda bad for him?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Pay me 15 million for numerous seasons and I will let everyone rip into me and disown me.

Hell, pay me 7 milllion!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Tersk said:


>


ditto.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Pay me 15 million for numerous seasons and I will let everyone rip into me and disown me.
> 
> Hell, pay me 7 milllion!


Just pay me 1.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Tersk said:


>



thirded


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:banana: :cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

There's no way Van Horn thought he'd be back, is there? Outside of a certain skill set, the Mavs are looking for athletism and quickness; because his role was filled at a discount (Croshere), it was probably painfully obvious.

Oh, and 4 X *yippee *


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

ah, too badd...Sucky Van Suck-Suck wont be here to go 1 for 15 from 3 point range :sad:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm not going to lie. He was a big part of our win in the SA series.

That said,

HUZZAH!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Ahhh, sweet relief. 
I've been waiting for this day.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

If I was KVH I would take the minimum and go sit on the Heat bench if they want me.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

For those of you who dont believe that there is a God, this proves it. lol, jk.. but good riddance, Im glad hes not coming back. Im just as good as that guy, only over a foot shorter.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

so does he go back to the nets now?
they need offense


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> For those of you who dont believe that there is a God, this proves it. lol, jk.. but good riddance, Im glad hes not coming back. Im just as good as that guy, only over a foot shorter.


watch, kvh leads the league in 3 pt shooting percentage next season lmao


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

As a bucks fan I was thrilled when we traded him to you guys for Calvin Booth, now you all can see why.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

lol all this guy can do is hit air ball from threeee.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

You think PHX would sign him since they lost Tim Thomas?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Yup, i am sure the Suns will try and sign him and he will make a winning game shot against us next year in the playoffs.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

5 X *yippee *

But don't you think Dallas could have gotten more out of it in a sign-and-trade? Well, I am sure that option's been explored, and he IS that worthless to the rest of the league....

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Yup, i am sure the Suns will try and sign him and he will make a winning game shot against us next year in the playoffs.


After he turns over the balls and bricks 4 out of 5 3-pointers, you think they'll still give him the ball for a clutch shot? LOL...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

t1no said:


> Yup, i am sure the Suns will try and sign him and he will make a winning game shot against us next year in the playoffs.


 thats a bit of a tall order


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

KVH for 2 time MVP


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

If Mavs do better than 60 wins, I'll be happy. Maybe he'll come to Nets for cheap


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> After he turns over the balls and bricks 4 out of 5 3-pointers, you think they'll still give him the ball for a clutch shot? LOL...


You never know, Finley and Barry did not play well against us last year but the Spurs still gave them chances.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Finley played terrific..


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Finley played terrific..


In the fourth quarter yes but he wasn't consistent.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

This thread really is t1no against the world.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> This thread really is t1no against the world.


Not really, it's pretty much you going against every opinions or comments i post. and you are wrong, all i said in this thread was Suns will try and sign KVH and he will make a winning shot against us in the playoffs. and it's only a feeling i'm getting and little sarcasm.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Ah, I meant to say that in the HOF thread.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I honeslty wont be suprised if KVH gets an offer from the Suns. They like guys with no D, and KVH has that... It makes sense.. doesnt it? I mean, I dont think Im going crazy, but you should tell me if you think I am


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Ah, I meant to say that in the HOF thread.


Yea it's me against all because i said Dirk didn't perform well in the finals? and that Avery made a lot of mistakes and will be a great coach in 5+ years? Sure if you say so.... :rofl:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> I honeslty wont be suprised if KVH gets an offer from the Suns. They like guys with no D, and KVH has that... It makes sense.. doesnt it? I mean, I dont think Im going crazy, but you should tell me if you think I am


No i agree with you, i think they will try and get him.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

t1no said:


> Yea it's me against all because i said Dirk didn't perform well in the finals? and that Avery made a lot of mistakes and will be a great coach in 5+ years? Sure if you say so.... :rofl:


Calm down. All I said was that everyone's going against you. Jesus.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Calm down. All I said was that everyone's going against you. Jesus.


Read my post again plz, i wasn't calm? No caps no cursing, i think i was calm.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

M F F L said:


> But seriously does nobody but me feel kinda bad for him?


no..be gone van horn :banana: :banana:


----------

